# acceptance, embrace, release, relief



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

I was introduced to Michael McAlister almost a year ago. April 2012. If I have done this right, the link below is the first pod cast I listened to. Very calming. Brought a lot of peace. I was struck in the moment at about 11:30. But do not cut to the chase. This is my good deed of the day.

ISmile327 – Karma’s a ***** | Infinite Smile


----------

